# Sykes 4/22 Bull Madness



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

After going out the other night an losing the only red that i hooked of the night, while sawyer (thafish) was putting the smack down on em while i couldn't get a bite to save my life. So i had to come back and redeem myself an boy did it pay off! Well we headed out there around 830 an after stoping an getting some jig heads an twister tails for GBBT, it was about 9 once we got out on sykes. For the first 45 mins was a little slow with only about 2 bites when i got my first red of the night. Right as i hook up kayla throws out there an gets ate immediately! Double hook up! Got mine to the net brought him up took a few pics and then i got him back down. As i did kaylas redfish got her scraped on the piling an broke. Not long after that i had another one an it was game on! After that i caught three more with one being another double hook up with kayla an we both landed them, took some pictures an off they swam! My total for the night was 5 measuring from 36-40in and i lost two more. Kayla had one for night an lost another one. By far one of the best nights ive had on sykes so far!


----------



## boatman06 (Apr 23, 2014)

awesome. great catch


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Psh, who's gonna back this story up Donnie? Yeah, I'm REAL sure you landed five, likely story……


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's your fat 36'' by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here you go bro. NOW everyone can believe your fish stories...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, definitely a bit of a difference in the pictures Kayla took on your iPhone & the one I got of your 36'' on my camera… Haha.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks sawyer!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice fish. Looks like the new trend for bull reds is to put the pole in your mouth for a picture. Y'all are the first people I've seen it on reds. Seen a lot of people do it with bass and other smaller fish.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Donnie24 said:


> Thanks sawyer!


Any time man! Bummed you're not gonna be out there on the bridge to compete with me tonight!


----------

